# Which is your favorite Flavor in Protein Powders?



## Testosterone (Jun 6, 2004)

Which is your favorite flavor in protein powders?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Liquid graham crackers sounds kind of nasty. I have not tried a lot of flavors, so generally I stick to chocolate and dont pay attention to taste.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

what company makes a liquid graham cracker flavored shake??

I go with choclate, it is the safest bet.

Isopure's chocolate peanut butter is good too though.  As is Pro-lab's cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 7, 2004)

Vpx makes a graham cracker flavor of their Micellean line.  I usually stick with chocolate b/c it's safe, but my favorite is Vpx's cappucino flavor.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2004)

_Everybody like me choose chocolate since it doesn´t make you nauseous like other flavors. _


----------



## Xantix (Jun 7, 2004)

I definitely don't have that big of a selection at where I go to buy my protein whey.  I have a choice between Chocolate or Strawberry, so to be safe I always go with chocolate.

Never had the luxury of such a diverse selection


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 7, 2004)

Choc. is always safe.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm still waiting for a nice cheesecake flavored protein powder.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm loving Orange Cream by BSL.


----------



## Kyle V (Jun 8, 2004)

The best is vanilla very berry  Protein Delite by Scitec Nutrition


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

t-bone steak


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

?? I wanna know the wise guy who voted Coffee Mocha, lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Everybody like me choose chocolate since it doesn´t make you nauseous like other flavors. _


  Yes other flavors besides chocolate are hella gross!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ?? I wanna know the wise guy who voted Coffee Mocha, lol.


It was "BuzzU"


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 11, 2004)

nectar lemonade by syntrax....oof, thats some good stuff


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

VPX Graham Cracker is selling like mad...people love the stuff! First and foremost I am a chocolate man myself, but also love most of the Nectars, as well as a Cookies and Cream, and a few others.


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It was "BuzzU"


Hell yeah, you should try it.  I was suprised at how good it actually is.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 12, 2004)

I like 'nilla just cause it's easy to mix stuff with. (ie. Some instant coffee)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't used flavored. I used plain 'no' flavor and add splenda...so I would say Splenda flavor.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 28, 2004)

I use soy protein, so I just buy vanilla flavor.

 It really does just taste like soy milk. It's great.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 28, 2004)

mmm i didnt know there is mocha i gota try it sometimes


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 28, 2004)

no matter how good a protein is i always get sick of it after a while


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> generally I stick to chocolate and dont pay attention to taste.



ditto...

although I will say that every flavor of protein from Syntrax that I have had tasted great, but that shit is expensive...


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> I use soy protein, so I just buy vanilla flavor.
> 
> It really does just taste like soy milk. It's great.



if you are a male you should onlybe using soy isolates, not regular soy protein(s), unless you want to grow some bobbies...


----------



## Autarch (Aug 28, 2004)

I use the GNC soy protein drinks. They are made of soy isolates 


 I am trying to grow boobies but the flat, hard and muscular kind. 

 Not the soft, curvaceous and womanly kind.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ?? I wanna know the wise guy who voted Coffee Mocha, lol.


This is an open listed poll... Just click on the number and it will tell who voted for what... The wise guy was *BuzzU* 

Yeah personally I think they all taste pretty bad, but chocolate has always been more tolerable to me with the flavors I have tried.  But I didn't know they offered half that many flavors listed here in the poll .


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 28, 2004)

Um ya. As Premier stated a couple weeks ago, it was BuzzU.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Ummm yaaa, and as I stated once again today it was "BuzzU!"


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

*CHOCOLATE!!!*

ahem..I mean chocolate


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

My sponsors just came out with a new flavour protein powder... peanut butter chocolate, finally got around to trying it and I'm loving it!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> My sponsors just came out with a new flavour protein powder... peanut butter chocolate, finally got around to trying it and I'm loving it!




yummm, sounds too good to be true...what brand?  Can we get it in Canada?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> yummm, sounds too good to be true...what brand?  Can we get it in Canada?



http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2004)

Vanilla goes with anything and everything, which is why I choose vanilla.


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2004)

Vanilla goes with anything and everything, which is why I choose Chocolate


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 1, 2004)

EAS Myowhey Banana Cream.  And by the way, if I have to keep posting after BritChick and Velveteyes, I am going to leave.  How emasculating is it to have a chick look so much better than you.


----------



## Kevlar (Sep 1, 2004)

*Isopure's new flavors*

Has anyone tried Isopure's new flavors?  I guess they have a banana, pineapple, mango or something like that and a couple others.  I have used the strawberry cream and as long as I add one or two real strawberries the stuff tastes great.  Without them it's a little on the weak side of flavor.

Oh...and for the answer, Banana from German Nutrition was my favorite but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/



Thanks Brit, I'll cruise the site later today when I have more time!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> EAS Myowhey Banana Cream.  And by the way, if I have to keep posting after BritChick and Velveteyes, I am going to leave.  How emasculating is it to have a chick look so much better than you.



  ha ha, I almost missed that post...what a great way to start the day, thanks MTN!  I don't think we've met?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

Kevlar said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Isopure's new flavors?  I guess they have a banana, pineapple, mango or something like that and a couple others.  I have used the strawberry cream and as long as I add one or two real strawberries the stuff tastes great.  Without them it's a little on the weak side of flavor.
> 
> Oh...and for the answer, Banana from German Nutrition was my favorite but I can't find it anymore.




Nope, but I do love their IsoPure protein drinks in the glass jars...especially fruit punch...but damn they are expensive


----------



## HotRodGurl (Sep 8, 2004)

syntrax's crystal sky kix.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2004)

Chocolate rules....I mix everything with it

Syntrax whey nectars are fantastic especially the very berry cherry


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 9, 2005)

chocolate protein poweder with milk...yummy


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

i have found GNC 100% Whey Chocolate to taste the best when mixed with water


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> i have found GNC 100% Whey Chocolate to taste the best when mixed with water


 GNC - Blasphemy! haha! Seriously you like that shizzle, little brother?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> GNC - Blasphemy! haha! Seriously you like that shizzle, little brother?


tastes awsome with 12oz of water and double dose (2 scoops ) of powder.  Tastes just like a Yohoo...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 10, 2005)

Prolab Lean Mass Matrix Cinnamon Oatmeal is pretty damn good. VPX graham cracker is also good.


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 10, 2005)

I prefer plain, it mixes with any beverage you want.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 10, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> VPX graham cracker is also good.



i agree, that's what i have now. mixed with oatmeal is the best!


----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2006)

bump


----------

